# Elbow Engine



## PhiberOptix (Aug 23, 2009)

I have found another engine that I would like to build, called an Elbow Engine,
 apparently it was all the fad a while back on here, but I haven't made one 
and I like the concept so let get the preliminaries done

Locate the materials I need for the engine and mark them up ready for sawing
at this point I did not have anything close to 4 inch round bar for the fly wheel
I was going to cut a slice off some 4 inch square ally and turn it down in a 4 jaw
but I was given an off cut from my friends work place which made life easier

I also have materials in here to be cut down for other projects saddle stop, 
chasis for three other engines ooh and a hex lighter (yes im going to be busy)

here is the materials ready for cutting minus the pistons and fly wheel which
I didn't have when this photo was taken 






Cleaning up the freebie offcut, this will become the flywheel in time 
note to self :- set the date on camera !!






Parts so far, (less pistons) with saw marks etc all cleaned up ready for machining 
down to size tomorrow

.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 23, 2009)

I've seen a couple of those. One recently on the forum but I got in late and didn't have the chance to follow progress.

I'll be interested to watch this. No pressure understand. But you started it. ;D


----------



## SBWHART (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi

I built one of these little roosters about 12 months ago, the plans look deceptively easy but in reality to get a runner is very hard, you have to pay attention to getting things square and aligned, I modified the design somewhat to increase my chances of getting a runner, along the lines of this.






You can follow my build over on the site http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=820.0

It a fascinating engine well worth the effort of building.

Have fun

Stew


----------



## arnoldb (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice start on this one Andy - Really looking forward to the rest of the build Thm:

Cheers, Arnold


----------



## Stan (Aug 24, 2009)

I made all the parts twice for one of those elbow engines, without success, and then found out that my square was not 90°. I gave up on the project for the time being. They require a high degree of precision in all measurements and angles of the frame, along with getting the pistons bent to 90°. This is not an easy engine to build.


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 24, 2009)

The base is now down to size, and all angles 90 degrees 





I am not doing the fly wheel out of two parts (web and rim) as the offcut i was given is larger than required for both rim and web i will making this out of the one piece





Thank you Stan and SBWHART for your advice, if it ends up a non runner, it will make an interesting paper weight/ornament


----------



## RobWilson (Aug 24, 2009)

Coming along nicely Andy Thm: 
when milling dose the saddle sill have power feed on a combo ?

Regards Rob


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 24, 2009)

RobWilson  said:
			
		

> Coming along nicely Andy Thm:
> when milling dose the saddle sill have power feed on a combo ?
> 
> Regards Rob



Hi Rob 

Unfortunatly not m8, power feed is only in Lathe mode and only in the 'X' plane nothing in the 'Y' at all 

Regards
Andy


----------



## SBWHART (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Andy

Comming along well

Cheers

Stew


----------



## rake60 (Aug 24, 2009)

Please keep up posted as you go Andy!

I did build the Elbow Engine and managed to get it running
by cheating. 
It was the most frustrating thing I had ever built.

Rick


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 24, 2009)

Today's swarfe pile reached waist height lol 





the parts so far





The two bits I concentrated on today The Fly Wheel and The Column 
Tomorrow I will finish off the Fly Wheel

I must admit I do not like the design of the 'web' on the fly wheel it reminds
me of the old tape spools from a tape recorder, or the old computer spools 
from the 70's. 

I think I will change the design of the 'web' to small holes growing larger towards the rim


----------



## JimM (Aug 24, 2009)

Looking good Andy

In the pic of the base in the vice what tooling is in the mill? or is it that just the chuck ? 

Cheers

Jim


----------



## craynerd (Aug 24, 2009)

Andy, I`m new to M.E but had the chance to take a look at Stews engine in person last week and it really is a smooth running engine and an excellent build. His write up is also very detailed and I`m sure you would find it very useful.

This engine looks so easy in terms of the parts but when I attempted this it was a huge failure and I am about the start the entire build again.

If you look at Stews design, he has also added an additional valve port block on the vertical support and this seems to work well yet is not shown in the original plans. I will be adding this on my next build. You will obviously need to increase the horizontal distance to account for the extra space of the valve port. Also, the pistons need to be perfectly 90deg. I bent mine to what I thought would be acceptable but you literally need to hold each one over a block and bend it bit by bit until it is perfectly square. 

Like I said, mine was a fail but hope that with my better understanding the next one won`t be! Good luck, I`ll be watching!!!

Chris


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 24, 2009)

Those are pretty old pics. What are you trying to pull over on us? :big:
And watch out for the month/day...I hope you get the order right.
Or instead of upside-down/ downside-up...you might get a bunch of left/right comments. This forum can (sometimes) be downright unforgiving.

Then we'll really get confused.


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 24, 2009)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> Those are pretty old pics. What are you trying to pull over on us?



Done the marking out manually but I will be verifying this digitally before tool touches material
sorted the date out on the camera (that was harder than doing the marking out)


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Aug 24, 2009)

I like the elbow engine, I would like to build one.
Out of the couple of hundred engine plans I have not one is an elbow.
Which one are you building, I may have missed it, just got of work 12 hrs is a long day
-B-


----------



## deverett (Aug 24, 2009)

The pistons all need to be bent to exactly 90 degrees.

A simple jig to ensure that they are so can be knocked up quickly in the mill.

Get a piece of 1/2" plate, put in the mill vice and with a 1/4" end mill, mill a 1/4" deep slot in the x and y planes. You will get a cross that is exactly at 90 degrees. If your pistons drop in the slot, they are bent to the correct angle.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 24, 2009)

Krown Kustoms

To be honnest I cant remember where I got the plans from, I think they were from 
http://www.john-tom.com/html/SteamPlans.html
however I may be mistaken (Check your PM & Email)



			
				JimM  said:
			
		

> In the pic of the base in the vice what tooling is in the mill? or is it that just the chuck ?



Just setting up to mill the sides, the milling head has a collet holder




			
				craynerd  said:
			
		

> If you look at Stews design, he has also added an additional valve port block on the vertical support and this seems to work well yet is not shown in the original plans.



The other valve port is built into the flywheel post in the plans I have

Thank you everyone
regards
Andy


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 24, 2009)

I knew it! You live in a country that thinks this is the 8th day of the 24th month!

I wish I could work as fast as you Andy. Great stuff.

P.S. Who cares what month month or day it is?


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 24, 2009)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> I knew it! You live in a country that thinks this is the 8th day of the 24th month!
> 
> I wish I could work as fast as you Andy. Great stuff.
> 
> P.S. Who cares what month month or day it is?



ZEE
ROFLMAO No m8 I am from a country that was writing dates before other country's were even discovered :big: :big:
cant say much more than that as my American wife is lurking about LOL


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 24, 2009)

PhiberOptix  said:
			
		

> I am from a country that was writing dates before other country's were even discovered



I thought you were from the UK. :big:


----------



## SBWHART (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Andy

At this rate of production you'll have a runner by the weekend, I noticed you've got an RT under your mill that will make production of the cylinders and ports a doddle.

Interesting that your using a 3 in 1 my machine is the Chesters version of the same machine, you can do a surprising amount of good work on them the biggest draw back is the rigidity of the mill and keeping swapping over, I managed to shoehorn an X3 into my shop, so the 3 in 1 is relegated to turning work know.

Looking forward to your progress.

Have fun

Stew


----------



## craynerd (Aug 25, 2009)

> > Quote from: craynerd on August 24, 2009, 06:18:22 PM
> >
> > If you look at Stews design, he has also added an additional valve port block on the vertical support and this seems to work well yet is not shown in the original plans.
> 
> ...



Andy, yes that is correct but if you look at few working engines they have also included an addition port *block* attached to the vertical flywheel support. I don`t know how this would improve the design but it seems to...I mean it makes you wonder, if one has a port block and the other doesn`t, is there a need for the one on the base or could it simply be milled into the base plate as per the plans for the flywheel support. They do seem to work better with a port block on both frames. Stews drawing that he posted earlier in your thread also shows this.

Just something to think about.... I know I have seen quite a few working without.

Chris


----------



## SBWHART (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Andy

You can see the second port block her







I can't remember now why I went this way I could have just misread the drawing however I've seen engines running with it and without it, so you pays your money and take you chance. I'm shure you'll get a runner either way.

Have fun

Stew


----------



## craynerd (Aug 25, 2009)

I`ll be honest, does make you think why if you need one at the bottom you wouldn`t need one at the top. Likewise, there are running engines without the vertical port block, therefore is there a need for the one at the bottom and could this not be cut directly in the base. 

Anyway, good luck either way.

Chris


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 25, 2009)

SBWHART  said:
			
		

> Hi Andy
> 
> I noticed you've got an RT under your mill that will make production of the cylinders and ports a doddle.



LOL I am banking on that, however, I will be using a rapid indexer for the cylinders, and the rotary table for the ports on the flywheel column and the port block, I thank you Chris and Stew for the heads up on the second port block, however, I am already geared up to doing the engine without one, this said I can always add one and remake a column should the engine be a paperweight in the first place

I cannot make the cylinders today as my friend is getting me some drill rod and i don't know what diameter it is yet could be metric or imperial, if he cant get any then its prob going to be some 6mm stainless, so today its concentrating on finishing the flywheels web and drilling all the air ways and bolt holes and time permitting the port block



			
				SBWHART  said:
			
		

> Interesting that your using a 3 in 1 my machine is the Chesters version of the same machine, you can do a surprising amount of good work on them the biggest draw back is the rigidity of the mill and keeping swapping over,



I Couldn't agree more with you here, taking larger cuts while milling can throw the head, so i changed the locking lever and replaced it now i can get a spanner on the job and really lock it down, not really been a problem since, mind you I don't take excessive cuts on this machine, I don't think its designed for it, and like you have already done, I am saving and hunting for a desktop CNC

Thanks again for the heads up
regards
Andy


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 25, 2009)

A closer shot of the shelf mentioned earlier 





Drilling the airways in the base of the flywheel column





Pfffffft the base does not fit in vice, Ill borrow a bigger one tomorrow 





starting to drill the web pattern





web pattern completed





web pattern de-burred





started the cylinder drilled out to 5.5mm so I can ream out the rest once I know what 
size of bar is located





I did not get anywhere as much done as I had planned my front door has been like 
like grand central station all day  anyway tomorrow is another day 

so this is what is done so far :-


----------



## RobWilson (Aug 25, 2009)

Very nice work Andy Thm: flywheel looks great. :bow:
Looks like your well tool'd up ;D


----------



## vlmarshall (Aug 25, 2009)

Ha, I like that flywheel, very original. Great work so far, thanks for sharing! ;D


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you Rob and Vernon

Ask and ye shall receive, I asked my friend if I could borrow a vice for a few hours tomorrow, 20 minutes later he is at my door with a beast of a vice, "here you go m8 you can have this one" they upgraded to hydraulic ones a while ago and this one was due to be weighed in as scrap, its been well hammered in its life but will do the job quite nicely

its that big i have had to remove the tailstock, lathe chuck & the 'Y' axis dro just to get it on the bed
Note the 'battle board' in the background






so I am now all set up to do the airways in the base tomorrow, I would be up there now but my workshop is 
adjacent to nextdoors kids bedroom and its 22:46hrs GMT 

here it is closer all ready - 
see all the drill holes OMG I guess they had the apprentice using this one





Anyway I am very happy and grateful to him for this, he also said he had forgot to order 
the drill rod today and promised to order it tomorrow, so hopefully it should be here by the weekend


----------



## Maryak (Aug 25, 2009)

RobWilson  said:
			
		

> Very nice work Andy Thm: flywheel looks great. :bow:
> Looks like your well tool'd up ;D



Andy,

I'm with Rob. Where did you latch onto the magnetic table ???

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## vlmarshall (Aug 25, 2009)

PhiberOptix  said:
			
		

> ...see all the drill holes OMG I guess they had the apprentice using this one...



Excellent vise, with lots of character! Ok, there ARE a few holes, think of them as "lightening holes", and all will be well. ;D


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 25, 2009)

Maryak  said:
			
		

> Andy,
> 
> I'm with Rob. Where did you latch onto the magnetic table ???
> 
> ...



Hi Bob,

I believe it was sniped from Ebay  I sold an old 12inch rotary table on there and that
 in turn paid for my vice and magnetic table and a few other odds and sods

regards
Andy


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 25, 2009)

Very nice work Andy.
I'm enjoying this thread.
I miss Cadbury's.


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 26, 2009)

Today I did not get too much done had visitors again
the airways are now drilled




the base and column bolted together - although it needs dismantling again to go onto the rotary table for the valve port to be milled - tomorrow 
..





..


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 26, 2009)

PhiberOptix  said:
			
		

> Today I did not get too much done had visitors again



That's what doors and locks are for. I've been working at getting my 'visitors' out for over twenty years but someone keeps giving them a key.

Looking good Andy. You're making more progress than I am...I've only had time to look in my shop and sigh.


----------



## kvom (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't know much about the 3-1 machines, but I'm wondering why the new vise is along the ways rather than across. Engine is coming along nicely.


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 26, 2009)

kvom  said:
			
		

> I don't know much about the 3-1 machines, but I'm wondering why the new vise is along the ways rather than across. Engine is coming along nicely.



Hello Kvom, 

Basically because the rim of the handle for the 'Y' axis is actually higher than the saddle so if the vise was turned across the ways then the handle and the vise would be trying to occupy the same space, so the only option i had was go along the ways, I could have raised it up on blocks to clear the 'y' axis handle, however then I would not have had the clearance between the head and material, I had thought of jigs and clamping but this was the easier option for me, and as it turned out I got a freebie vise out of it 

regards
Andy


----------



## 1Kenny (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello Andy,

Just wanted to say that I like the design of the flywheel too. I have a vertical port block on my elbow also, it helped me get the cylinders in sync. Plus the hex on the vertical was too narrow to cover the top cylinders due to me not following the plans. 

Kenny


----------



## arnoldb (Aug 27, 2009)

Looking good, Andy. Just love those "blueprints" 

Regards, Arnold


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 27, 2009)

I did not have any CRS for the valve port block so used stainless steel instead
here is the valve port block been turned down to size






then drilling the mounting holes and center hole


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 27, 2009)

this is the stage we are at so far just waiting now for the drill rod for the pistons
a couple of holes to tap, and the arc's on the valve ports to mill ooh and i have about 
a quarter of an inch to turn off the second cylinder then fingers crossed it will be testing time


----------



## ChooChooMike (Aug 27, 2009)

Lookin' good so far !!


----------



## vlmarshall (Aug 27, 2009)

Looks great... very tempting...must resist...


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 31, 2009)

Finally got the 4 arc's milled 





and the 6mm round bar Stainless Steel has arrived (on a bank holiday) whoooohooooo
so I can now start reaming out the cylinders and start on the pistons


----------



## PhiberOptix (Sep 2, 2009)

this is my latest experiment a finger engine, 
and at the bottom are the three pistons for the elbow engine, 
I will not be able to get any further today as my Brother has arrived and we are off hunting


----------



## PhiberOptix (Sep 3, 2009)

Pistons with the turning all done, now ready for heating and bending to 90 degrees





pistons in their cylinder a nice fit 





Boo Boo this one hole is way way out  Ill have to make a new cylinder this one is scrap
just cant fathom how this one is out and not the other two, each hole was center drilled, 
then piloted, then main drill, then reamed, you would think if one was out they all would be ??? ??? 
ooh well if at first........


----------



## vlmarshall (Sep 3, 2009)

Looking good, sorry to hear about the cylinder. You didn't turn up any spare pistons?


----------



## PhiberOptix (Sep 3, 2009)

Vernon  said:
			
		

> You didn't turn up any spare pistons?



No m8, I havent yet, I have more material left over so when I screw up the bending of the pistons I can make more and try again 

regards
Andy


----------



## SBWHART (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi Andy

It may be a good idea to hold off bending the pistons until you get all the cylinders done, you can use the pistons to check that the cylinders line up.

Like this






Have fun

Stew


----------



## PhiberOptix (Sep 3, 2009)

SBWHART  said:
			
		

> Hi Andy
> 
> It may be a good idea to hold off bending the pistons until you get all the cylinders done, you can use the pistons to check that the cylinders line up.
> 
> ...



Thank you Stew, 

I couldn't agree with you more Stew, 

that was the method I was using when I discovered the 'Dodgy' hole in the first instance,

I can only assume that while I was pecking the drill must have pushed off on some swarfe, tho I was fully retracting the drill and cleaning the swarfe off and adding a little cutting fluid for every 3mm or so of depth drilled, in the end its my mistake I will ensure I clean the drill far more often next time even if I have to do it every 1mm

Thanks again
Andy


----------



## rake60 (Sep 3, 2009)

Andy if you need spare pistons I have about 8 of them in my
recycle box that can be reworked. 

Bend them one at a time to be sure they will rotate freely in a
cylinder position. Match mark that piston to it's corresponding holes 
in the cylinders. Then bend the 2ed piston. Same process.
When they will all three turn easily in either direction with a slight
finger flick on the flywheel you are half way home.  

Rick


----------



## Stan (Sep 4, 2009)

Have any of you successful elbow engine builders tried the ten cylinder version? It will just make me feel worse with my non working six cylinder


----------



## PhiberOptix (Sep 4, 2009)

rake60  said:
			
		

> Andy if you need spare pistons I have about 8 of them in my
> recycle box that can be reworked.



LOL thanks m8, but I have enough spare material to make another set or two 
 how come there is 8 in the recycle box?, 
are these really so hard to bend correctly ???
I guess I will find out shortly 
but first i have to make the jig and that replacement cylinder 

Regards
Andy


----------



## eskimobob (Sep 4, 2009)

Blimey Andy, I go on holiday for a couple of weeks and when I get back you have almost completed another engine th_wav

The elbow engine is on my list to do so will be interesting to see how this goes 8)


----------



## Blogwitch (Sep 4, 2009)

Andy,

The way I bent mine was just to put a bit of round bar in the vice, heated the central portion up to bright red and just bent it around to near enough a right angle. I think I used 3/16 diameter bar in the vice. 
Forget about bending jigs and all that lot. They will only get you as close as freehand bending.

After they have been bent, you should then spend a couple of hours trying to get them square enough to run.

You will also most probably find that the pistons will be too long. Once you have got the engine rough assembled, you will soon find if they are. It is better to have them slightly short (say 1/16th) rather than spot on length.

It is the getting the pistons EXACTLY square and to length that is the secret to getting the engine running. If you drop a piston onto say your bench, expect to have to square it up again, it really is that critical.

It took me about three days or so to make the bits, but four days to get it adjusted to run.


Blogs


----------



## PhiberOptix (Sep 4, 2009)

eskimobob  said:
			
		

> Blimey Andy, I go on holiday for a couple of weeks and when I get back you have almost completed another engine th_wav
> 
> The elbow engine is on my list to do so will be interesting to see how this goes 8)



Thanks Bob, 

tho maybe a little premature on the Mexican wave, all indications from fellow site members tend to show this model is a B***H to get to work, 

I was hoping to have her all done by now, but at the moment I am waiting on a brass offcut to make another cylinder up with, then I can bend the pistons, oil her up an pray LOL.

Seriously tho, to be honnest even if she doesn't run, it doesn't matter to me I have had fun making her, far more so than been given a drawing at work and told to make x30 of them, the only repetitive bit in this model is making 3 pistons, so I'm finding this more fun and less repetitive than work (and I love work) 

I am confident she will be a runner, now that I have said that and jinxed it...... 

regards
Andy


----------



## PhiberOptix (Sep 4, 2009)

Blogwitch  said:
			
		

> It took me about three days or so to make the bits, but four days to get it adjusted to run.



Thanks Blogs

Four days.. ooh well she may be finished some time next week then... if i am lucky LOL

regards
Andy


----------



## Blogwitch (Sep 4, 2009)

Maybe this is the way to go if you want multiple engines

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Horizon-H483-...ment?hash=item5d25eb5268&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Blogs


----------



## PhiberOptix (Sep 4, 2009)

Blogs

Now that would be cheating BIG TIME lol


----------



## PhiberOptix (Sep 9, 2009)

WhoooHooooo look what arrived last night


the bronze offcut to make the replacement cylinder






also working on a saddle stop/mount for an X axis dro





and the start of a machine vice





as I am already set up for milling i will do some more on the vice first then change over to turning mode do the cylinder and pins for the vice and I want to use round bar on the stop in place of Chamffers then put the rapid indexer on and over into drill mode finish the cylinder

tomorrow I want to make a jig by cutting a 45 degree vee along two edges of a right angle block of aluminium 
I plan to use the block by clamping one end o a piston in one vee heat up the middle of the piston bend it into the second vee and clamp in situ til cool and see if that gives me the required 90 degree angle on the piston


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Sep 9, 2009)

looking good, I see im not the only one with a dozen half finished projects.
-B-
I have a just barely started elbow engine as well thanks to you. ;D


----------



## b.lindsey (Sep 9, 2009)

Its looking great Andy, despite the small glitch with the one cylinder. I am looking forward to the final stages of construction and seeing it run.

Bill


----------



## PhiberOptix (Sep 9, 2009)

wlindiii  said:
			
		

> Its looking great Andy, despite the small glitch with the one cylinder. I am looking forward to the final stages of construction and seeing it run.


Me and you both m8 and theres plenty enough bronze to get 3 cylinders (IF NEED BE) lol



			
				Krown Kustoms  said:
			
		

> looking good, I see im not the only one with a dozen half finished projects.
> 
> I have a just barely started elbow engine as well thanks to you. ;D


I cant wait till my project list gets down to only half a dozen

Great stuff I trust you will be posting your progress too 

right here we go

the vice Base is done - just stopping for a munch and a coffee 





Now to start on the new cylinder 

ill be back with pics


----------



## RobWilson (Sep 9, 2009)

Very nice vice Andy , It will be a handy addition to the workshop :bow: :bow:

Regards Rob

Good luck with the cylinder ;D


----------



## PhiberOptix (Sep 9, 2009)

turned down OD to size, parted off, and faced off (wrapped in aluminium from a beer can)





piloting the center hole





main drill after pilot drilling 
(pilot drill still visible on the compound slide behind the toolpost)





holes already center drilled and piloted and main drilled 






Reamed the cylinders out






And the pistons in the cylinders proving alignment with the holes of both cylinders is a match


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Sep 9, 2009)

Ah...the beer can wrap...Robert (Foozer) put me onto that.
I'm interested in that vise/vice too. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Sep 9, 2009)

glad to see the second one came out ok, I would have made 4 or 5 before a good one.
-B-


----------



## SBWHART (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice recovery Andy,

Getting everything lined up shows you've got everything square:- well done.

Stew


----------



## PhiberOptix (Sep 10, 2009)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> I'm interested in that vise/vice too. Keep the pics coming.



just for you Zee 






sorry no coins in this one lol
but you can use the caphead for scale its an M6


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Sep 10, 2009)

Are you using plans or one off?
it looks good, what are you using for finish I dont see any tooling marks.
-B-


----------



## PhiberOptix (Sep 10, 2009)

Krown Kustoms  said:
			
		

> Are you using plans or one off?
> it looks good, what are you using for finish I dont see any tooling marks.
> -B-



Its a one of a kind m8, done from memory of ones I've seen before, 
I am thinking of making a 2 and 1 inch version and also a real small one 

The finish is with a fly cutter and a quick burst spray of wd40 
and a very slow feed rate (by hand)


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Sep 10, 2009)

I made a vice as a joke one day, someone asked me if I could make him a small one for his dremmel mill.
I made one 1" x .5" It was tiny, it took about 6 hours to build, half way through I was wondering who the joke was on.
I ended up drilling a hole in the corner of it and making it into a keychain, one day I picked up my keys and it was gone only the ring was there. I will try to find a pic, after my last accidental file deletion I think I lost all of those pics.
-B-


----------



## RobWilson (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice one Andy Thm: very pro looking

regards rob


----------



## PhiberOptix (Sep 11, 2009)

big brother and little one born today, just needs a polish 
I will not be using this one its just an ornament for mantle piece 
tho I am toying with this idea of having a model engines flywheel powering a 
model workshop complere with lathe mill grinder power saw tool chests etc etc
all driven via a belt like in 'Fred Dibnars' workshop 
the new baby vice could be used in that senario







tomorrow its making the jig time for the bending of the pistons
then Sunday its over to my m8s workshop and on his oxy acetylene 
wish me luck


----------



## arnoldb (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice job Andy, And - Good Luck !
Regards, Arnold


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Sep 11, 2009)

Neat idea for an ornament. I'll have to remember that.

Good luck!


----------



## RobWilson (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi Andy , very nice, great idea about building a steam powered workshop

Regards Rob


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Sep 11, 2009)

Very nice, you complete projects faster than I make parts.
-B-


----------



## PhiberOptix (Oct 3, 2009)

bending the pistons and making the jig
Milling in a slot with a ball nose cutter the same size as the pistons




My m8 got hold of my phone and photographed me, here i am milling on his XYZ 4000 CNC machine




MIlling out the corner of the jig




First Piston in the jig and held in place in a vice ready for heating




Heating up the piston ready for bending




piston bent and clamped while it cooled




the finished piston




three finished pistons





Sorry its been a while but ive been busy with a serious case of projectitus
Angle plate
2 plates welded together with webs (Thank You Rob)
milling the faces true












QCTP 
Made this a couple of days ago works a treat








tool holders
made these after the QCTP




Gear holder (got sick of finding the right cog in the box, this way they are kept in order)




cutting tool height set tool/guage




tap wrench (copied from some one elses idea)




mandrill handle




tail stock tool tidy


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Oct 3, 2009)

Very nice, I have been wondering what happened to you.
Glad your back and made some progress on the elbow, I cant wait to see it run.
-B-


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Oct 3, 2009)

I was thinking exactly the same as -B-. Good to see you again. Nice work.
And thanks for the bonus pics on the tools!


----------



## arnoldb (Oct 4, 2009)

Well done Andy - some neat tooling you made there :bow:
Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## RobWilson (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks Andy
great collection of tooling you have made there :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: did you manage to get the slots milled in the angle plate

bends look great on the pistons ,hope to see the engine running soon



Regards Rob


----------



## PhiberOptix (Oct 4, 2009)

Thank you -B- (Krown), Arnold, Zee and Rob, 

Yes I will be trying to get her up and running shortly 
but at the moment I am working on stripping nextdoors kitchen out 
as they are having a new one fitted, and their old units and worktops 
are going into my workshop to give me storage space 
and a worktop to work on, 

The delay on the pistons was getting into my m8's workshop 
whilst I was waiting I managed to get all the tooling above made
there will be another delay on the elbow engine as I am also trying to 

make a slotting adapter to fit on the QCTP, 
and I am also modifying a face plate to fit my combi and dividing head, 
and making a backplate so my lathe chuck fits into my dividing head, 
also go to add slots to the angle plate, and make a few spindles, 
as you can see busy busy busy
so it may be a while before i get back on to the Elbow engine  

Regards
Andy


----------

